# Exterior Coatings Plan



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

I am taking my 31 KFW to the dealer for the exterior and interior coating plan they suggested. They are going to apply womething that I will not need to wax it for 5 years. Also coat the inside fabrics. Is there anyone who has done this? What were the results?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

dammawpa said:


> I am taking my 31 KW to the dealer for the exterior and interior coating plan they suggested. They are going to apply womething that I will not need to wax it for 5 years. Also coat the inside fabrics. Is there anyone who has done this? What were the results?


My dealer tried to sell me a package that sounds like yours....for $895








I went to the fabric store, picked up a few cans of Scotchgard and the inside is still like new. Each spring, when I get the OB out of hibernation, I clean her with this stuff and the outside looks like new. I just was unable to justify $895 for something that I could do in an afternoon. Although not quite the same size OB as yours, the wax job is about a 6 pack and 2 - 3 hours. IMHO, save the money and use it for something else for your OB.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

The result will be a passing of $ from you to the dealer.
This is one of the oldest profit makers for dealers that exists.
They will actually apply something to the trailer.
Their cost for all the material and labor will be under $50.
You can do it yourself.

Dave


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Didnt do it. Could not justify the cost.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry to be a bummer about this, but.... If there were some amazing exterior coating available it would be advertised like crazy in all the RV mags, TV, etc.... I highly doubt that they will do anything but cause you to be too lax in your needed exterior maintenance.

Bummer finished.

Now go enjoy that new rig


----------



## dammawpa (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for all your input. After more discussion with DW, I have decided to use the $ for the Rally and factory tour to see why they don't apply this gunk there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

dammawpa said:


> Thanks for all your input. After more discussion with DW, I have decided to use the $ for the Rally and factory tour to see why they don't apply this gunk there.


Good Choice! you will be able to see the gunk they dont apply and the all the gunk they do...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I bought a Chevy truck back in 1989 and had this finish put on, and they said I would not have to wax for 5 years. Well it look good the day they did it and 5 years later the paint was pealing off. The paint pealing was a Chevy problem the white paint didn't stick to the under coating. But I did have to wax the truck a few months after getting the treatment because the paint lost it's shine. BTW I still had this truck when my Son was in grade school and I would take him to school and pick him up, well one day he got into the truck and said Dad your truck looks like a cow. Oh well other than the bad paint I had over 200,000 miles on that truck when I traded it in and it still ran great, and the only thing I did was oil and lube jobs every 3 or 4 thousand miles and other minor maintenance, it still had the stock brakes on it.


----------

